
Kevin Rose: How to Promote Your Web App - sant0sk1
http://thinkvitamin.com/business/kevin-rose-how-to-promote-your-web-app/
======
zacharypinter
It's always interesting when people with special circumstances try to distill
their situation into general principles. There's usually far too many
variables to take their advice at face value, but occasionally you find useful
tidbits.

~~~
jbr
There's a fine line here; how does one know whether their situation is special
or if what worked for them is applicable to others? As you say, overzealous
generalization yields bad advice, but it's easier for consumers of advice (us)
to filter than to generate. I'd rather read 100 founder stories and conclude
that 95 of those weren't applicable to me than to lose the five that were.

The greater worry, in my mind, is that people like to avoid the "I would have
done X differently" or "I found that assumption Y was
inapplicable/inaccurate," which are super-valuable advice types.

------
mattmaroon
He left out "be on a cable TV show".

~~~
staunch
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1_YoG7lqI4>

~~~
sdfx
Great how he leaves out the fact that it is his site.

~~~
access_denied
He mentions it on 0:31 in the video.

~~~
ojbyrne
He covers his mouth at that point, and it's hard to tell whether he said
"mine" or "one." Anyway Kevin did hide his involvement with digg early on (he
was a Comcast employee).

------
ojbyrne
I'd criticize, just on principle, but this is just too vapid to bother with.

------
stse
It's always hard to give general advise, you want to leverage your background,
position and what you know.

'random' with Tim Ferris and Kevin Rose is nice also.
<http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/category/interviews/>

